

Spying on US citizens - frankhamlin
https://instagram.com/p/3296fGK3Z-/

======
simon_vetter
From the placement of the LEDs and the board's relative size compared to your
hand, I'm assuming that this is the main board of the device.

Coming off that board, I see two large wires (red and black) running to a
battery connector and two smaller, black wires running to what looks like a
temperature sensor.

Your hand is holding a heatsink for the board's power electronics. The smaller
protruding black knobs aligned with the LEDs are most likely push buttons,
according to the layout of the device [1].

A temperature sensor in an UPS (what I believe the box is) is very common, as
it would require ambient temperature readings for optimal charge and safety
concerns. You will also find them in hard drives, TV sets, switching power
supplies, etc. You can buy them in bulk on ebay [2], for cheap.

Is that sensor what you believed to be a microphone? Or did I miss something
else?

[1] [https://instagram.com/p/32-Yn5q3ab/?taken-
by=navrajchohan](https://instagram.com/p/32-Yn5q3ab/?taken-by=navrajchohan)
[2] [http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-Thermistor-Temperature-
Sensor...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-Thermistor-Temperature-Sensor-NTC-
MF52-103-3435-10K-ohm-5-DIY-
New-/251383570782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a87a0e15e)

EDIT: added ebay link.

------
frankhamlin
I'm the guy who found the mic. I hope they don't try to hurt me or my family.
I'm not trying to be Edward snowden. I love my country and love Santa Barbara.
Anyone know what kind of spy mic this is?

My other account on here is nlake44. This was my fake account I used to post
about my company AppScale. Marketing stuff :)

~~~
strictnein
Looking at this other photo: [https://instagram.com/p/32-Yn5q3ab/?taken-
by=navrajchohan](https://instagram.com/p/32-Yn5q3ab/?taken-by=navrajchohan)

It's from an old Verizon security system? So... of course it has a mic.

